# My Gtr-r32 is prepared for 8 seconds .. i hope !!



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

hey .. i have finished lately my r32 .. and i really expect to get to see 8 seconds !!

am kinda in hurry now .. i'll post the pics of the engine and i'll continue the others later .. 
















































cheers


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Where is that?

Why's the intake on that side? Is it a 2JZ?


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

yup .. with 2jz engine

as i said i'll post the pics of the engine later


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn that looks serious!

How did you mate the 2jz to the gtr sump? Simple adapter plate?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW

amazing !!

looks really TUFF


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

the pictues dosent works :/


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

M SKinner said:


> Damn that looks serious!
> 
> How did you mate the 2jz to the gtr sump? Simple adapter plate?



RWD only


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why use a Supra (?) lump?

mook


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Judging by how skinny those front tires are I bet its just rear wheel drive and thus didn't need the GTR sump


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> RWD only


Why the beefy tyres up front then? :s


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

M SKinner said:


> Why the beefy tyres up front then? :s


look how wide they are,185/70/15´s maybe


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like a GTSt shell to me too.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

well .. i assume its a gtr no gtst


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

its a gtr not gtst

thanks for the comments


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i to think it's a GTS shell,the arches simply are not wide enough

though a mad project none the less


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looks like a gts shell to me too, the front courner lights are gts, the front guards are not wide enough, the rear guards are not wide enough and the rear tyres look like 9.5's.

Also, there is no step out from the outer edge of the tail lights to the rear guards.

R32 GTS with a 2jz, sure is different and extreemly good luck to you to get 8's from a rwd skyline on 2 x 9.5 inch hoosiers :chuckle:


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Looks like a gts shell to me too, the front courner lights are gts, the front guards are not wide enough, the rear guards are not wide enough and the rear tyres look like 9.5's.
> 
> Also, there is no step out from the outer edge of the tail lights to the rear guards.
> 
> R32 GTS with a 2jz, sure is different and extreemly good luck to you to get 8's from a rwd skyline on 2 x 9.5 inch hoosiers :chuckle:


i wish i could find you so i can show you what a 2 x 9.5 inch can do !!

don't be jelous mate .. be rich or die trying (( and for u "" be B**** or die trying :chuckle: "" ))


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no-ones explained why its not an RB26/28/30?

why use a (supra?) lump instead?


mook


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> no-ones explained why its not an RB26/28/30?
> 
> why use a (supra?) lump instead?
> 
> ...


in briefly .. the R32's body is not that heavy according to R33/34 .. so i have put its engine away and provided it with a 2jz-gte engine

and its much powerful with the 2jz engine

thanks


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

what kind of answer and logic is that ? r32 is light and engine is heavy ? where is the logic in this can you explain ? ... 
it is a trend in dubai that they swap rb's with jz'z .. even though my r32 is swaped with 1jz but i did beacuse 1jz is allot more better than rb20..
but rb26 is good ...and i will never switch to rear wheel drive for drags ..


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

2jz egine + good stuff may be much powerful than rb26

and i'll try not to lose the 4 wheel drive .. is that possible ?


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

In uae, 

dumb ass emarati's always switch to 2jz, as they think it's more reliable ...

If u want a 2jz powerplant, stick to the ugly a$$ supras please !


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

2jz + T78 + APEXI may get your a$$ f***** up :chuckle:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont like it but I respect the hard work and good luck with your goals!
SR Beast lets not start with racial slurs! I belive he is FREE to do what HE wants to HIS car and not be CONDEMED by some one who has a narrow minded world view!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Many people think the 2JZ is one of the best Jap engines and can take serious power before needing internal mods.

Alex B


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bestR34 said:


> don't be jelous mate .. be rich or die trying (( and for u "" be B**** or die trying :chuckle: "" ))


I wasn't knocking you at all, in fact, I said good luck with your goals 

I assure you I am not jelous of a R32 gts with a 2jz, maybe you should check side by side with a real R32 GTR and see just how different your body shell is. :flame: 

I know it is 'possible' to run 8's on 2 x 9.5 inch tyres, good luck to you and let us all know what 60ft times you get from it.:wavey:


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

what is are rest of internals bro ? ...
which gear box r u using?
and what chassis work have you done
and which garage have you done your work from? 
performance or ostoora?


----------



## UpautoRB26 (Apr 27, 2007)

Is just me ?

I can't see the pictures at all  

Tony


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i cant either!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

^^ yup , I only get red X's


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

dont know whats wrong with the pics

i'll try to post them again


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

veed said:


> what are rest of internals bro ? ...
> which gear box r u using?
> and what chassis work have you done
> and which from which garage did u do this car?
> performance ,subzero or ostoora?


still waiting for you answer brother .. the car looks good would love to see the engine bay pics .. my friend had the similar car same paint same wheels everything same but it was 1jz ... did u buy it from him? but his was gts not a gtr


----------



## UpautoRB26 (Apr 27, 2007)

bestR34 said:


> dont know whats wrong with the pics
> 
> i'll try to post them again


Pleaseee :smokin:


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

sure .. and about the tires .. surely am gonna change them to wider ones ..

cheers


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Definitely isn't a GTR.. thats a GTS shell, the rear end is a giveaway. The rear arches just aren't wide enough and as someone else pointed out its got GTS front indicators/repeaters.. they wouldn't fit a GTR front wing. Its a GTS with a GTR bonnet and front bumper.


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

pics are working now .. 

mates who think its a gts then its NOT

sideways.taff you havent even touched the body and you saying its a gts .. ?!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd say Sideways.Taff has pretty good knowledge of GTS shells 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/63666-taff-tune-gts-r32-56k-huge-no-no.html


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

and i would say knowledge doesnt have a line to stop


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

here is a pic for the engine at the biggining :












and it has took a ride on the dyno actually .. lol

842 HP

YouTube - OUR GTR _DYNO


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

The turbo's on the wrong side.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Right, well here's an explanatory picture to show exactly how your car is a GTS shell'd R32 and not the GTR you claim it is:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

bestR34 said:


> pics are working now ..
> 
> mates who think its a gts then its NOT
> 
> sideways.taff you havent even touched the body and you saying its a gts .. ?!


Not that is makes much difference, as your using it as a rear wheel drive car, but that is not a GTR Shell.

Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bestR34 said:


> pics are working now ..
> 
> mates who think its a gts then its NOT
> 
> sideways.taff you havent even touched the body and you saying its a gts .. ?!


We all respect the job your doing, and it looks like you'll have a very nice/fast car but please don't keep insisting your shell is GTR when it is very clear that it is not.

At the end of the day, none of us really care either way, you have a nice car, you'll have fun but I assure you none of us would tell you its a GTS unless we were 100% sure.

Are you even sure it was once a 4wd car? 
Does it have a large buldge in the floor beside the tunnel on the right hand side under the seat?
Does it have cut outs in the underside of the front chassis rails where the front axles would have gone?
If you have converted it to 2wd how have you held the front hubs together now the front axles are gone?

Once again, not trying to knock your car or you or anything you've done, just trying to clarify which shell you have, maybe someone sold it to you as a GTR and lied to you?


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting project , can certainly commend you on the effort that must have been involved.

Imho it does seem an odd turbo choice though , there are so many other modern turbos being used on supras these days that produce similar if not more power lower down the rev range.. but infairness 842 does seem avery good output for a t78...


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks mates


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bestR34 said:


> pics are working now ..
> 
> mates who think its a gts then its NOT
> 
> sideways.taff you havent even touched the body and you saying its a gts .. ?!


You have touched it and you are still saying its a GTR,as everybody can clearly see,its a GTS:GrowUp:


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

bestR34 said:


> here is a pic for the engine at the biggining :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how narrow is that power band lol

what headwork does it have? also how come it doesnt have an aftermarket intake plenum?


----------



## LukoPolo (May 3, 2007)

aye man this looks good, hope you achieve what you want from it.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Reckon this is even his GTS?

Should go ok - but 8s on a T78 on 9.5s sshould be entertaining to see happen. Nice project, who ever is doing it.


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

Great project and in either way if it's GTS or GTR , I hope you reach your GOAL.


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

stock intake ... rubber radiator pipe and 845 hp? ...i dunno how stock intake is suprotin it brother....anyway looking good ... engine bay needs quite lot more ..


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What transmission do you have? With such a narrow powerband and probably quite low torque your really going to struggle if you have to off throttle between gears, a good number on a dyno sheet really doesn't mean alot in the real world of drag racing unless its usable (I know of a 850hp GTR that ran mid 14's cause it died off the line, and died after every gear change) best of luck to you, I do hope you have great success with it.


----------

